
Dear VR manufacturers: don't get me off the couch - forgottenacc56
Yes, yes I know VR manufacturers are super excited about the second coming of this exciting technology.<p>I&#x27;m looking forward to it too. My hand is already reaching for my wallet.<p>But please, please understand I don&#x27;t want you to force me off the couch. I am a gamer. I love gaming. But I do it to RELAX. I did not want Kinect forcing me to wave my body and stand up. I did not use Nintendos system requiring me to stand up and wave things in the air.<p>I want VR, but simply as a more immersive couch gaming experience. I do not need or want any controller other than the current console controller that I have right now.<p>Please VR gaming companies do not &quot;revolutionize&quot; my gaming by making me stand up and wander around - I do not want to.<p>All I want is my current couch based gaming experience, but with the immersion of a VR headset.<p>Please, please listen, don&#x27;t desperately try to &quot;revolutionize&quot; for the sake of it. I&#x27;m tired, I am gaming to relax. Please let me stay on the couch.
======
Cypher
It's a bit late for it as they approach the final hurdle. I suppose you really
want to reach out to Dev's making the content as you could still just sit down
with a Vive

